# Art song duets



## tenoredigrazia (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey everyone,

A soprano friend has recently expressed interest in singing a duet together, and I would love to do something classical. She's game, but neither of us are ready for an operatic duet. Can someone tell me about some art song duets that might be more appropriate for students? I've heard just a few (by Fauré, I think,) but I'd like more options.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Some favorites of mine

Schumann: In der nacht, Op.74/4





Faure: Pleurs d'or Op.72





Schubert: Mignon und der Harfner D877/1





Brahms: Edward Op.75/1


----------

